# Rug Braiding



## wraith (Jun 26, 2016)

I was just gifted a good sized box of wool strips so I'd like to try rug braiding. I know there is lacing made just for this but it seems kind of expensive. Amazon has warp thread (8/4) for loom weaving, would this work? What do you use? Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Just noticed the loom thread which mentioned looming and crocheting rugs.

Mom also branded rugs, mostly old nylons went into braided rugs.

By lacing, you mean stitching the braids to each other? Wish I could remember better, but think it was just good heavy thread, like for patching our jeans.

Paul


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I just crocheted them. Didn’t have to lace at all.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a neighbor who makes rugs from old electric blankets. I have only seen her loom once years ago. It was made from 2x4's and nails. Looked to be about five feet square. She told me she puled the wires out, then cut the blanket with heavy duty sissors into one long strip.


----------



## RachelQuinn (Apr 23, 2021)

Handmade carpets are something amazing. Last summer we were traveling in Europe, and I just fell in love with Turkish carpets. They are all bright and colorful, with authentic ornaments peculiar only to Turkey. I purchased a small 1x2 handmade rug with a complex weave, perfect for the dining room. You can't imagine how upset I was when I saw that my husband accidentally spilled the coals from the fireplace on my precious carpet. I could not restore it myself, so I turned to professionals for help to repair the burnt carpet. They are simply magicians because they managed to close the burned holes in the same authentic style and return the original color.


----------

